# Arrancar una moto con cable al encendedor del coche?



## clafero (Sep 7, 2006)

Tengo una motocicleta Kymco xciting 500, y a la mínima me quedo sin bateria, para ponerla en marcha (no tiene marchas ni pedal de arranque)  tengo que ir a buscar unas pinzas (enormes) y con la bateria del vehiculo la pongo en marcha enseguida.
Sería posible fabricarme un pequeño cable de conexion al encendedor del coche y al otro extremo dos pinzas, para conectar a la bateria de mi moto para poder arrancarla cuando me quedo sin bateria? (de esta forma me sería mucho mas sencillo)
Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 7, 2006)

Antes debes mirar el fusible de accesorios del coche ya que la corriente de arranque es elevada, en principio no  hay problema ni riesgo para la instalacion, pero cuando hagas la prueba ten encuenta que se puede fundir el fusible por lo que debes tener alguno de repuesto.

Tambien cuando arranques no le des mas de 30 segundos, espera un minuto y vuelve hacerlo, por si acaso los cables van un poco justos, de esta forma los dejas descansar.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 7, 2006)

lo dudo pues quemarias los fusibles del coche y como te dice tiopepe no creo que la seccion de los ca blecillos aguante pues mira la seccion que tiene los cables de las pinzas para que puedan pasar muxos amperios.
un saludo


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

No estoy de acuerdo para nada.

El fusible del encendedor normalmente es de 10A ya que suministrar más de 120W para un coche es una burrada y por regla general no se aconseja salvo q los niños den mucha guerra y haya q conectar la ps2 o un dvd.

Respecto al encendido de motores a explosión, un BMW consume del orden de 600-800A, un coche normalito está en 400A, una moto o un generador estará mínimo por encima de los 30-70A. Por tanto, ni por fusible, ni por instalación, ni por cablecitos aconsejo arrancar desde el mechero. En todo caso directo a la batería.

Otra cosa: ¿la moto va a 12V? Si va a 6V-7V, la estas sobrecargando, por eso arranca rápido y requiere menos corriente.
De todas maneras, si quieres un cargador profesional (no una patata china), de los fabricantes de cargadores para automoción lideres tienes:
http://www.deutronic.com/battery-chargers/45-watt.htm

Yo personalmente tengo la filosofía de utilizar LO MEJOR para mi coche, para mi moto, para mi casa y para mi ordenador, sin escatimar en gastos, el cargador vale unos 70 euros pero yo no ahorraría 20 euros en una patata.

Saludos,
pocavoz@gmail.com


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2009)

Pregunta tonta: Y si te dejás de dar vueltas y cambiás la batería?


----------

